# Two dumbo males need good home - Northern VA , DC, MD



## chronus377 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello,

I am sorry to say I am in need of a good home for my two pet rats because I am moving out of the country soon. They are well kept and extremely friendly. I have never had any issues with them and seem to be in great health. They were born sometime around early April 2008 and I got them from a nearby rat breeder. They have been taken care of by me since they where very young and socialized properly.









Fritter - Two weeks older and acts like it. He's always been the "bigger brother".









Guinep - The cute little "brother". 

They are both very sweet and love to be petted. Fritter (the blue coat) loves attention while Guinep (white w/ brown face) tends to be a little more shy. Every evening and morning they eagerly wait for interaction and fresh food to be provided. I've always supplied them with a variety of dry food and prepare fresh salad & fruits for them in the evenings. They have never tried to bite anyone and don't think anything would make them do so. They truly are wonderful pets and I am sad to have to give them up for adoption. I will only consider someone who knows how to properly take care of rats and will provide a great environment for them.

Although they are in good health, they may suffer from mycoplasma (common respiratory disease). I am not sure as it does not seam to effect them very negatively but I have notice sneezing and sometimes they have what sounds like a congested system.

These rats are wonderful animals and deserve a great home which unfortunately I cannot provide for them any longer. I will be happy to include the cage I keep them in (http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753352) and a small transport plastic cage. I am also willing to provide free bedding and dry food that will last a long time. 









Grooming each other.

Please let me know if you are interested in taking care of these great pets.


Thank you!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Did you manage to find a home for the two boys? This forum tends not to be too successful with rehoming rats - you may have more luck on goosemoose, ratshack, jorats. Just some examples.


----------

